# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  Admission 2018: The exam should be consistent

## cbminhduc

*Admission 2018: The exam should be consistent. According to parents and teachers, each year the Ministry changed the structure of the exam, causing many people to panic.*

Dr. Su Cong Hong, Deputy Director of the Quality Management Department (MoET), said that from 2018, the content of the National High School will have knowledge in the program of 11th and 12th grade. From 2019 onwards The content of the high school entrance examination is in the upper secondary school program, which means that it is inclusive of the 10th, 11th and 12th classes. But from 2021 onwards, the exams and examinations will be designed differently. In line with the timetable for implementation of the new general education curriculum developed by MoET; If conditions allow, candidates can be tested on a computer. This will save a lot of money in the national high school exam.

Mai, parents of children in grade 12 in Ho Chi Minh City are quite worried and said: "The structure of the Ministry of Education and Trag changes every year, how teachers, Our students and parents can catch up. The Ministry should not change the form and structure of examinations every year, so the students will be vulnerable to confusion, social instability, if you want to change the best is to study carefully. Provide a roadmap to apply specifically, so that schools, students and parents have time to prepare, adapt gradually.

Mr. Pham Trung Hieu also said that every year the Ministry also renovated the exam, not only in the 2018 enrollment season by adding more difficult questions to classify students, this makes not only the teacher but also the students are struggling to study and study. MOET has the policy, the national high school exam will be offloading, it is better to reduce the knowledge is not necessary but just focus on exploiting the basic knowledge. According to Nguyen Tung Lam, each year the structure of the test again changes so every year they also have to wait for the exam illustrations of the Ministry since then have the orientation for their review.

The ministry's policy is to reduce the pressure on the students, and to assess students' abilities accurately and truthfully, but in practice the current practice of ministry does not fully follow. As a result, each year, one more difficult knowledge becomes difficult. Representatives of a Northern mountainous education and trag department said that of course there must be innovation in order to achieve the goal of improving the quality of education and trag in schools. But innovation must have a concrete roadmap and have time to adapt and most importantly, there must be stability to be prepared in time.


Teachers, students and parents all want the Ministry to soon stabilize the national high school exam so that schools and teachers will be happy to study in the 2018 enrollment season.

During the 2018 enrollment season, the choice of majors is equally important as the revision. Knowing how to revise their competency and where to apply to study in the appropriate and avoid losing their opportunities.

One of the hot majors with a good entry level is the Nursing College. Not only does it have a very good entrance examination, but it also has an extremely open future. students after graduation. As a matter of fact, nursing care is severely lacking.

One of the prestige and quality nursing colleges nowadays is the Ho Chi Minh City College of Medicine and Pharmacy and the Ho Chi Minh City College of Pharmacy. and the results of the National High School examinations for several years. Compared to the form of recruitment, the admission in the 2018 enrollment release pressure on candidates, opening up many opportunities for admissions for young people. At the same time this form of enrollment saves money, labor for contestants, parents nationwide.

For more information about enrollment in 2018 of the Medical College of Ho Chi Minh City you can click the mouse click to see more nhé.

----------


## Bigdata

thank you for sharing infomation.

----------


## robbie22

thankyou for such information

----------


## Nike121

You have to help the student who wants to apply at https://nouw.com/blogs/tips-to-save-...ravel-35792339 and want to get admission in the school of education and follow his mission.

----------

